# Do you supplement with Vitamin D? IF so, what amounts?



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

I'm not sure this is the best place to post this but I'm curious as to whether or not many of you give your LOs Vitamin D?

My kids are 5 and 3 yr old, but I also want to take it. We live in the Pacific Northwest, and the gloomy days have begun so I feel I should start Vit D. We give Rainbow Light MV that contains 400 iu's but I know more is important...just don't know how MUCH more.

Any insight would be appreciated..thanks!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I was always told 400 is all that is needed!


----------



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

400 is a minimum. I've heard that we should have much more, espec ially during the grey months. Problem is, I just don't know HOW much more we need.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

That is interesting because I have always given 400 ( ds is 2 now)as per my midwife and doctor. We live in Oregon so lots of clouds............hmmmm anyone have any advice for this mama?


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Don't overdo it. There is evidence that overdose of vitamin D can have harmful effects. Sorry I don't have time to show studies but google it. Vitamins are not just harmless pills and I am wary.

That said, in places or seasons where there is a lack of sunshine vitamin D deficiency is common. Eggs are a natural source of vitamin D so now that there's less sun I give my boy an egg for breakfast several days a week.

To be 100% sure you can have his blood tested and see exactly how much more he needs. I personally would not just guess. I would do a lot of online research and use the more conservative estimates, or consult a doctor or nutritionist, at the very least.

IMO Americans can be careless about vitamins and take them as if they were nothing. I have become more and more cautious about vitamin use over the years and try to avoid too much regular use of extra vitamins. A whole foods diet is the best way to go for most normal healthy humans.


----------



## darlinglou (Nov 21, 2012)

Here in sweden they recommend that toddlers until 2 should get 400 IU vitamin d all year round. In finland is the recommendation that everyone under 18 should supplement.

I agree that food is best and that vitamin d in extremely high doses can be dangerous (for adults it´s about 30000 IU/day for a long period of time).

I give my dd about 1000IU/day in supplement because she doesn´t eat that much fat fish and eggs ( and even if she would, she would need to eat about 15 eggs or 175g fat fish per day to get that amount). I take myself take about 5000 IU/day.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

The only way to know if you are taking enough or too much is through a blood test.


----------

